# valvula solenoide pwm



## fiorella (Mar 6, 2008)

Hola.....Necesito controlar mediante un pwm una valvula mariposa (solenoide) la cual es de 12vdc tendran algunos consejos ?

la señal pwm sale del plc la cual va de 0 a 24 vdc ,ya que la corriente no e suficiente necesito amplificadorfacarla para lo cual use un mosfet de potencia pero resulta k este recalienta mucho .

He estado tratando a la valvula como si fuera un motor dc estara bien la comparacion de carga que hize?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 6, 2008)

Es una carga inductiva y de aqui los problemas, es mucho mas complicado.

Prueba de activar el mosfet a 12V, o sea debes adaptar el pic para que te de una PWM de 12V, lo puedes hacer con puertas como el 4093 o 40106 alimentadas a 12V. Asi garantizas que el mosfet esta en la zona ohmica.

Añadele un diodo en paralelo pero polalizado a la inversa (1N4004 o 1N4007)

Añadele una resistencia de algunas centenas de ohmios de 2W, no se por ejemplo 220ohm.


Mira si encuentras algun esquema de alguna centralita como las motronic de boch


----------



## Hector Javier Rios (May 27, 2008)

estoy de acuerdo con tiopepe123, lo que te hace falta para que no se te caliente el mosfet es seleccionarle el driver adecuado


----------



## blakdragok (Ago 22, 2010)

hola a todos,..mm.. bueno mi tema es que tengo que regular una valvula proporcional de 24v fija con una bobina de 122.3 omh mediante un circuito pwm.

supongo yo que tendria que ser una fuente con regulacion de amperaje atraves de la modulacion por ancho de pulso, pero no estoy muy seguro  en general de lo que debo hacer, ni como hacerlo... si alguien me podria ayudar porfavor =P


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2010)

blakdragok dijo:


> hola a todos,..mm.. bueno mi tema es que tengo que regular una valvula proporcional de 24v fija con una bobina de 122.3 omh mediante un circuito pwm.
> 
> supongo yo que tendria que ser una fuente con regulacion de amperaje atraves de la modulacion por ancho de pulso, pero no estoy muy seguro  en general de lo que debo hacer, ni como hacerlo... si alguien me podria ayudar porfavor =P


Busca reguladores por PWM en el *Buscador* del Foro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 22, 2010)

blakdragok dijo:


> pero *no estoy muy seguro  en general de lo que debo hacer*, ni como hacerlo...


Hummmm....mal comienzo....
Y se puede saber como pedís que te ayudemos SI VOS MISMO no sabés que es lo que hay que hacer?
La única ayuda que te puedo dar es la de abajo:


----------



## blakdragok (Ago 22, 2010)

mmm, encontre un tema que se parece que se llama: control de intensidad con pwm.

se que tengo que controlar mediante un circuito electronico con pwm, una valvula proporcional de 24v fijos, osea que devo variar el amperaje... pero no se como hacer el circuito


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2010)

¿ Buscaste como te recomendé ?


Fogonazo dijo:


> Busca reguladores por PWM en el *Buscador* del Foro


----------



## blakdragok (Ago 22, 2010)

estoy buscando y e encontrado regulacion de electroalvulas neumaticas por pwm, yo tengo que usar valvulas hidraulicas, que son casi lo mismo y el que habia escrito antes, control de intensidad por pwm y sigo buscando haber que hay
gracias


----------



## blakdragok (Sep 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Buscaste como te recomendé ?



ya, busque y no habia encontrado nada entonces segui buscando pero po google, un conocido de mi padre me dio una paguina: http://www.dprg.org/tutorials/2005-11a/index.html
arme el circuito en un protoboard, use otros componentes puesto que no puedo probar con la vavula en la casa, cambie los 1n5818 por 1n4007 cambie el transistor IRFZ46N, por un 2n2222 y el motor que aparece alli, por una luz de 24v, el problema que se me presento haora es que la luz me regula de un 40% a un 100% aprox, no de 0% a 100%. y esperando resolver esto,  en algunos dias mas deveria poner la valvula y cambiar los diodos por unos de mayor amperaje, el transistor tambien cambiarlo, tengo un bd139, y que funcione como espero que aga... disculpa por la demora y esperando que me puedas ayudar denuevo. Se te ocurre ¿porque no me regula de 0 % a 100%?

gracias.


----------



## raultsu (Jul 26, 2011)

k tal camaradass del sitio  tengoe mismo probleme k un colega de una valvula de 24v  una burkert 6223, la cual la kiero controlar con pwm, unos me dicen con un optocoplador o mosfet pero mejor digame ustedess  cual es el ideal  y con k transisto o  triac . grax por su ayudaa


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

Bienvendio al foro y antes que nada corrige tu post no estas en un chat ni en una convesación via sms, estas en un un foro técnico de carácter internacional. por lo tanto debes expresarte correctamente.

Por otro lado, deberias poner más datos de la válvula, como corriente que consume, que tipo es, ya que todas no se puede hacer lo que pides y de echo vienen valvulas proponcionales con el conrol includio


----------



## blakdragok (Jul 26, 2011)

muchas gracias a todos,  y mis disculpas por no responder antes, nose si ya cerraron mi tema, sino tema cerrado... y si me preguntan cual fue la solucion... no recuerdo tampoco, fue a fines del 2010. pero me funciono. muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

No seas egoista, no lees? donde dice cerrado? y porque pides que se cierre cuando hay otro forista preguntando, en todo caso tu post no tiene ni sentdio, y junto con este podrian ser limpiados


----------



## raultsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Que tal de nuevo señores, disculpa por mi post (pandacba) aqui esta los datos del la valvula:


Technical data
Orifice DN 10, 13 and 20 mm
Body material Brass, stainless steel on request
Seal material FKM, others on request
Media Neutral liquids
Media temperature -10 to + 90 °C
Ambient temperature Max. + 55 °C
Port connection G 3/8, G 1/2, G 3/4, G 1
Viscosity Max. 21 mm2/s
Operating voltage 24 V DC
Power consumption See ordering chart
Duty cycle Continuous rating 100%
Electrical connection Cable plug Type 2508 acc. to DIN EN 175301-803
Form A
Protection class valve IP 65 with plug-on module or with cable plug
on the valve
Installation As required, preferably with actuator in upright position
Hysteresis < 5%
Repeatability < 1% FS
Sensitivity < 1% FS
Settling time (90%) < 200 ms
Span 1:10


----------

